# Clamped top fin?



## DeadMemories92 (Dec 13, 2010)

Does this necessarily mean it's sick? I mean all of my bettas have clamped fins and always have had even when I bought them. They're perfectly happy and normal.... :s


----------



## DeadMemories92 (Dec 13, 2010)

and by clamped, I'm assuming it means laying on its side kinda?


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Clamped is like a visible tenseness that you can see in your fish. They hold them stiller and for longer. It also has to do with the two fins on the side of the body, the pectoral fins, not the top, dorsal fin.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Kytkattin said:


> Clamped is like a visible tenseness that you can see in your fish. They hold them stiller and for longer. It also has to do with the two fins on the side of the body, the pectoral fins, not the top, dorsal fin.


Not necessarily, the dorsal fin can be clamped as well. Clamped is when the betta holds his fins close to his body, like when bettas are cold.


----------

